# Costume ideas from the stuff in your house



## 2MooglesGaming (Oct 6, 2015)

As much fun as it is heading out to a costume shop or clothing store to craft your costumes, it's just as much fun to take the stuff you've already got and make your own costume. In this video, we show you how.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, I watched it and the guys is so funny.


----------

